# Jiggen?



## MartinVahldiek (17. August 2006)

Hallo Big Gamer,

ich wohne fuer die naechten Jahre in Tansania in einer Stadt namens Tanga. Tanga liegt direkt an der Kueste und vom Strand aus kann man auf den Pemba-Channel gucken. Optimale Aussichten!!!!! Letzte Woche hab ich eine einheimische Dhau gekauft und wenn der Motor da ist, geht es los mit Fischen!!!!
Schleppen mit Naturkoedern und Kunstkoedern, Bottom Fishing und Poppern ist mir klar und ich bin vorbereitet. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, was jiggen im Big Game Zusammenhang bedeutet. Ich habe das jetzt in anderen Beitraegen gehoert und die Kurzfilme der verueckten Japaner gesehen. Kann mir jemand dazu naehere Infos geben. Vom treibenden Boot? Welche Koeder? Welche Tiefe? offenes Meer oder am Riff? Nur ueber Thunschwaermen?????? Fragen ueber Fragen!
Vielen Dank

Martin


----------



## Flatfischer (17. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen?*

Hallo Martin,
ich kann Dir nur das sagen, was mir ein Freund erzählt hat, der Jigging im letzten Jahr vor Australien betrieben hat (einige der Big-Game-Experten werden Dir wahrscheinlich genaueres berichten können). Vor Australien wurde vom treibenden Boot aus mit schweren Stabpilkern (400-700 Gramm) in Tiefen von 120 bis 160 Metern gefischt. Die Tiefe der ziehenden Fischschwärme wird per Echolot ermittelt. Die Pilker werden so schnell wie möglich mit eingeschalteten heftigen Pilkbewegen in der richtigen Fischtiefe nach oben gekurbelt. Gefangen wurden leider keine Dogtooth-Tunas, sondern "nur" Trevallys und Amberjacks (bis 24 kg); dazu kamen noch einige Wahoo-Bisse (da war der Pilker dann weg). Nach der Aussage meines Freundes ist Jigging wohl das brutalste Fische überhaupt (kein Wunder, das Gerät wiegt mal eben so locker 2 Kilo). 

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## ullsok (18. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen?*

Hallo Martin,
schau dich am besten mal hier um; da werden sicherlich viele deiner Fragen beantwortet:
http://www.caranx.net/forums/index.php?showforum=15


----------



## Chris26071 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen?*

Jiggen:

wie der flatfisher schon gesagt hat , verwendet man einen stabpilker ( fotos findet du im internet)
an einem ende von diesem stabpilker bindest du einen mono schockleader an, der 2x staerker als deine hauptschnur ist und 2,5x so lang wie deine rute. dies ist um die spannung in der hauptschnur zu reduzieren, wie ein gumiband. den schockleader bindest du mit einem guten knoten an deine hauptschnur.
am unteren ende von dem pilker gibst du einen dreierhaken (tripplehook).oder du nimst einen haken (da gibt es spezielle pilkerhaken) bindest ein stueck kevlar schnur an und haengst den haken in die mitte vom pilker und befestigst den rest mit einem split ring oben am pilker.
Entweder dreierhaken oder einzelhaken, kommt drauf an welche fishe du fischen wilst.
der grund fuer den einzelhaken ist weil groupers, gts,... ihren koeder einsaugen und da der pilker schwer ist, saugt der fish den haken als erstes rein.

Das Jiggen

entweder parkt man das boot ueber ein wrack, drop off,...
oder man laest die stroemung das boot ueber ein reef oder korallen driften.

beim jiggen werden schnelle rollen verwendet, wie shimao trinidad,ocean jigger, stella,tica taurus, rioby safari, saltiga,...
mit 5-6.2:1
die ruten sind spezielle mit einer schoenen tip action das dien pilker eine schoene bewegung macht wie ein fliehender koederfish und starker backbone um den fish von der tiefe zu heben.

Normalerweise wenn ich jiggen geh hab ich 2-3 ruten.
jede rute fuer andere pilker. kommt drauf an wo ich hingeh und was ich fishen will aber hier sind die ungefaehern umrechnungen
10-20lb set = 30- 80 gram pilker
20-30lb set =80 - 180 gram pilker
40-50lb set = 180- 300++gram pilker

Je nach stroemung kommt es drauf an welche pilker man verwendet, je kleiner die pilker (jiggs) desto leicher ist das jiggen.

die Bewegung:
sobald das Boot geparkt ist laest man seinen jigg runter.
bein einem wrack laest man den jig natuerlich bis ganz nach unten. manchmal sind die fishe aber in der mitte also lohnt es sich nicht den pilker den ganzen weg nach unten zu lassen also laest man ihn nur bis zur mitte runter. manchmal kann das wasser bis zu 400meter tief  sein.

wenn dein pilker unten ist , faengt man sofort an.
die rutenspitze auf 4 uhr zeigen, rutengriff unter die achsel geben, schnur anschpannen und  losgehts. rutenschpize schnell bis 2uhr heben, dann den griff der rolle eine rundedrehen und mit der rutenschpitzte wiedernach unten, sodass der pilker  sich nicht bewegt aber du schnur reinholst, dann wieder die rute heben,......
man braucht hald uebeung, ich hab auch einige zeit gebraucht aberw enn deine rute, rolle und pilkergewicht stimmt dann ist das viel leichter. wenn man das schnell hintereinander macht, sieht es aus als wuerde ein koederfish schnell fluechten will. Z bewegungen.
wenn der fish den koeder nimmt fuehlt es sich sehr komich an. fuehlt sich so an als waere der pilker an dem wrack haengen gebliegben ist. sobald man was spuert, gleich mit volle pulle die rute heben, kurbeln, wieder heben und wieder, dies sollte man 2-3mal machen, dies sieht sehr brutal aus aber dies muss man machen bei ngrosen fishen machen weil manchmal der haken einen knochen trift oder etwas hartes, und wenn man den fish behalten will dann muss der haken durch.

Wiso man eine 2,5x solangen schockleader wie die rute verwendet ist sodass man den pilker nicht ganz aus dem wasser mit der geschwindigkeit zieht und vieleicht sogar noch auf deinen kopf fliegt.


hofe ihr habt wenigstens einen teil verstanden, bin nicht sehr gut im erklaeren und zu faul die rechtschreibung zu kontrolieren, muss jetzt los, party machen.

MFG Chris


----------



## MartinVahldiek (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen?*

Danke fuer die Antworten. Ich werde es mal testen und dann berichten!

Bis dann

Martin


----------

